# Hedgieeeeeee



## I hope to get a hedge soo (Aug 24, 2015)

Does anybody have any good arguments to convince your parents to get a hedgehog? For the moment I've got:

I'll pay for everything
I know how to look after them, what to feed them
The cats are mostly scared of them
They won't pass their fleas to the cats
I'll keep him in my room
The neighbours will look after him when I'm away
Because theyre nocturnal animals he won't miss me when I'm a school
They're quiet
I'll get good grades and still look after the cats


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

In a nutshell, if your parents don't want you to have one for whatever reason, it's pretty much a done deal.


----------



## Shnoot (Aug 12, 2013)

These are things you need to consider when getting a pet. 
You need to make sure that you can follow up on your promises.
Other things to find out are:
Are hedgies legal in your area? 
Are you able to pay for everything? My first hutch set up for me was around $700, and my baby was $500. 
Is there a vet nearby that has experience with hedgehogs?
Will you be able to keep a emergency fund saved up for any unexpected vet visits?
Things to know- hedgehogs don't have fleas, if they do, you should definitely take them to a vet to get treated for it. 
While yes, hedgies are nocturnal, that also means they'll be running about on their wheel during the night- will you be able to get the sleep you need with this? (They can get a little noisy.)


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

All you can do is do your research, have a plan for everything, have the money saved up for visits to the vet. Once you've done those things, have a calm, rational discussion with your parents and present everything you've learned and your plans for how exactly (in detail!) you'll deal with anything that may come up. You will also need to provide them with where you obtained your information so they can do their own research if the want. If they still say no, then you have to accept it. Pestering them about it won't help and will make them less likely to change their minds later.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

I'd be very hesitant go introduce a hedgehog into a home with cats. I know it's been done before, but it only takes a second for something to go wrong.


----------



## I hope to get a hedge soo (Aug 24, 2015)

My cats are really big cowards and they're scared of bugs and mice and stuff so I'm pretty sure they'll go running away as soon as they see him. My friends guinea pig died recently and he was really sad so he didn't get another one and his parents promised to give me the cage.
I have enough money and his food won't be a problem coz I'll just give him my cats food. 
I was planning on telling them that I wanted one in December and until then do loads of little things around the house (look after my brother, tidy my room, make breakfast) and get good grades. Then I'll show them that I have loads of extra time where I do absolutely nothing so I could look after him then.
I've wanted a hedgehog for 5 years so I'm pretty sure I won't change my mind. Noise during the night doesn't disturb me ( I used to have to sleep through my grandmas loud parrot every time I went there.) 

Thanks for your answers and I really hope I can get one soon (fingers crossed!)


----------



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

Just to add up to what they all said:

You also have to consider the time and patience that you need to give them. Remember each hedgehog is different. One may be grumpy, the other may be a cuddler, the other may be a loner, so forth. Are you ready to accept and love your hedgehog even if he is grumpy and won't cuddle to you like a regular cat and dog? Also, in terms of food, remember that you cannot just give them ANY cat food. It needs to be a good brand, and it will cost you a lot. Vet visits and medications are also costly; you need to have a good vet with exotics experience within your area if you really are into hedgehogs. Lastly, consider the initial set-up and cost of getting a hedgehog. I spent almost 700 dollars just for the set-up, excluding the cost of purchasing a hedgehog.

All in all you need to consider a lot of things. Don't just look at it in one way that because you want one and feel that you can give it the time that it needs, that it's a thumbs up. There are a lot of bumps in the road when getting a hedgie, but if you think that you can handle it all, then I'm hoping for the best for you


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Adding on to the cost stuff: I had a hedgehog emergency about two months ago. Just stepping in the door of the clinic at 10pm (because when it comes to sick hedgehogs, you CANNOT wait) cost me $275. Literally nothing more than stepping in the building. Then with all the various exams and medications I ended up paying about $675 total. That's a pretty normal, maybe even cheap cost, for an emergency vet visit. It's recommended here to have $1000 in savings at any given time for your hedgehog. Can you truly afford that?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Adding points you didn't mention.

Since your planning on bringing this up to your parents, I will go with the assumption you are under 18.
What are your plans for the future? Let's say for the next 8 years? Are you planning on attending college, having a social life, or working anywhere while your in school?
College could involve a move, and finding a place that will allow you to bring your hedgehog. 
Social life is another time restriction, as well as priority shifts. 
Work, again time restriction and priority shifts. However is a necessary evil if "you will pay for everything".



I hope to get a hedge soo said:


> I'll pay for everything


Some mentioned vet visits and start up cost. Those are something to consider, however it's not the final cost. Quality food doesn't come cheap. Vet bills can rack up quickly and while you are a minor there are limits to the hours you can work, therefore limiting the amount of money you can earn. Heating the cage cost money! not just for start up but in electric bills.



I hope to get a hedge soo said:


> I know how to look after them, what to feed them


Remember it's not as easy as open a bag of cat food and throw some in there. You have to find a food they will eat. That is a task that isn't as easy as it sounds.



I hope to get a hedge soo said:


> The cats are mostly scared of them


And hedgehogs are generally terrified of cats. But what if the cats aren't afraid of a hedgehog?



I hope to get a hedge soo said:


> They won't pass their fleas to the cats


But the cats can give them to hedgehogs.



I hope to get a hedge soo said:


> I'll keep him in my room


Do you have room? Some people get a hedgehog only to find they don't have the space. Also as you grow older what you want to do with a given space might change.



I hope to get a hedge soo said:


> The neighbours will look after him when I'm away


People are funny. A lot of the times when a person is in planning or prep stage of anything, people offer to help. Many times they find that's not the case when it's time to do a job. Also what if the neighbor moves. We also are adding an additional expense with a pet sitter.



I hope to get a hedge soo said:


> Because theyre nocturnal animals he won't miss me when I'm a school


Because they are nocturnal it would be awake when you are sleeping. Also you would need to interact with it nightly for at least 30 minutes. More time constraints. Homework, job, and social life.



I hope to get a hedge soo said:


> They're quiet


Some more than others. The thud of a wheel can get annoying quickly, the squeal even quicker. The sound of dishes being bumped around is by far my favorite. It gives you the mini heart attack of did something just break? And parrots are almost always quiet at night. Dusk and dawn are a different story.



I hope to get a hedge soo said:


> I'll get good grades and still look after the cats


School gets harder and workloads get harder as you go up in grades. This sounds obvious, but difficult to make promises about something you don't have a lot of control over. Some peoples brains are wired to do math, some can get English skills quickly, and some can understand science easily. 
Personally I have an English and science brain. It doesn't matter how much I study math, there are parts I cannot understand.

Basically, you just got a mom to look over your list and pick them apart. One by one. If you want one, let them catch you reading a book or doing research about them. Open the conversation to "hey these things are cool" and not can I get one. Find their roadblocks to letting you get ones then and only then do you know exactly what you need to bring to the table.


----------



## Shnoot (Aug 12, 2013)

for tips on food- you want something that has meat, NOT meat-meal, or by-product in it, and it should be the first ingredient (most likely chicken). 
You want to look at the crude fat, protein, and fiber. Do your research on what percentages are acceptable for hedgies, I know sometimes it takes me about half an hour in the pet store just to find that only one bag of food will be appropriate. You will also need to supplement this with fruit and veg (it will take a little time to figure out what your hedgie likes best, i suggest starting with raspberries, tomatoes, spinach) and also mealworms.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

There is a conversation in the nutrition section about feeding tomatoes. Due to their acidity, they are not reccomended. http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/114034-tomatoes.html

Also you will want to feed a mix, unless your cats are already eating a combination of good cat foods that are acceptable for hedgehogs, you will be purchasing food for your hedgehog alone.


----------



## Pandamom (May 23, 2014)

Honestly, bottom line is that your parents have the final say. If they say no then respect their decision and wait til you can do this on your own outside of their house. These little guys are a lot of work and a lot of money for a student to handle sometimes!


----------



## Shnoot (Aug 12, 2013)

twobytwopets said:


> There is a conversation in the nutrition section about feeding tomatoes. Due to their acidity, they are not reccomended. http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/114034-tomatoes.html
> 
> Also you will want to feed a mix, unless your cats are already eating a combination of good cat foods that are acceptable for hedgehogs, you will be purchasing food for your hedgehog alone.


Oh no! Thank you for pointing this out, I thought it was okay, Shnoot seems to like the cherry tomatoes. But thank you for pointing that out! I will make sure she doesn't get any more. D:


----------



## alia (Jul 17, 2015)

If the parent is hellbent on no as the answer, they probably won't let you get one. The best you can do is continue researching them, learning about them and how to care for them, and wait until you're old enough to own one on your own.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You said your friend has a guinea pig cage that you can use, what kind of cage is it and how big is it? Not all guinea pig cages are appropriate for hedgehogs. Do you have an extra $500 to $1000 to leave in an account, untouched, just to use for vet bills? You obviously can't have a credit card yet so you'll have to always have the cash available in case of an emergency.


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

I've been reading this thread every time it has popped up today, and I think I finally put my finger on what bugs me.

I find it irresponsible and dishonest to approach the matter from the standpoint of, "This is what I want. Help me figure out how to manipulate my parents into giving in." A certain degree of that is typical with children, but it's particularly off-putting when the stakes are another living being.

The simple truth is that you can present your case in the most flattering light possible and, perhaps, succeed in convincing your parents, but at the end of the day, you cannot possibly promise that you can provide everything a hedgehog needs for the duration of its life. As such, it's irresponsible and selfish to do anything less than discuss with your parents openly and honestly what is involved in hedgehog care and ownership. They need to have an accurate understanding of the cost, time, labor, and legalities involved so that they can decide if the hedgehog is a pet they would enjoy having or be willing to re-home -- possibly at a financial loss -- if you become unable or unwilling to keep your promises. And if they decide it isn't something they're comfortable with, you need to respect their decision until you are legally and financially independent and can make your own choices.


----------



## Clarinetstar (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi! I think everyone else got the main important factors, and I just wanted to share how I convinced my dad. I'm in high school and I love animals a lot, especially hedgehogs. My parents love animals, but my dad doesn't like owning them because they eventually die. I actually put together a whole PowerPoint presentation with any and every hedgehog related fact and figure for owning them. I did it school style with only one or two word bullet points in categories and memorized all the information to show my parents I knew about the animal and how to take care of it. It still took my dad some time to warm up to a yes (probably with persistence from my mom), but I'm getting my Cinaminni on September 17. I really put costs, facts, and why I feel like I should have one (mainly because my sister has rats and guinea pigs), and since I'm a senior when I go to college my hedgehog will be in the care of my brother. So, I suggest creativity in presenting the idea to show you really do care and put a lot of thought into it. My sister got her pets by putting sticky notes around the house with rat and guinea pig facts which worked well for her too. Good luck


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

That's... Not a great plan. You don't get a pet if you're planning on getting rid of it in a year. Hedgehogs have a hard time bonding to people and it's not great for their health to be shuttled from person to person.


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

Clarinetstar said:


> Hi! I think everyone else got the main important factors, and I just wanted to share how I convinced my dad. I'm in high school and I love animals a lot, especially hedgehogs. My parents love animals, but my dad doesn't like owning them because they eventually die. I actually put together a whole PowerPoint presentation with any and every hedgehog related fact and figure for owning them. I did it school style with only one or two word bullet points in categories and memorized all the information to show my parents I knew about the animal and how to take care of it. It still took my dad some time to warm up to a yes (probably with persistence from my mom), but I'm getting my Cinaminni on September 17. I really put costs, facts, and why I feel like I should have one (mainly because my sister has rats and guinea pigs), and since I'm a senior when I go to college my hedgehog will be in the care of my brother. So, I suggest creativity in presenting the idea to show you really do care and put a lot of thought into it. My sister got her pets by putting sticky notes around the house with rat and guinea pig facts which worked well for her too. Good luck


So, you pretty much got your mom to help you bully your dad into letting you have a pet that you'll be able to care only for a quarter (give or take) of its life before you abandon it to someone who may or may not want it?

I'm sorry if this sounds harsh because I really don't want to hurt your feelings, but that's just not cool. It shows a lack of regard for the animal and your dad's feelings. It's one thing to do research, come up with a plan to care for a pet, and use that information to ask permission to bring an animal into the home. It's quite another to use that information to bully your parents -- the heads of the household -- into letting you have what you want even if they're not comfortable with it or it's not what's best for the animal.

Kids: Despite popular colloquialism, life is not that short. There will be time to get a hedgehog when you're the one calling the shots.


----------



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

I seriously hope that you will reconsider your decision of getting one. Hedgehogs are live, breathing animals - they can feel fear, pain, sadness. And for you to know that you will be giving him away in less than a year or so to someone who might not know how to care for him should tell you that right now is not the proper time for getting one.


----------



## Clarinetstar (Aug 21, 2015)

My parents definitely call the shots, and I certainly did not bully either of my parents. They wouldn't have agreed if they weren't completely okay which was why they took time to think about it. Also, I'm not abandoning her. I just know my brother can and will take care of her given I go to college where I can't be home during the week. However, my college plans are no where close to abandoning her or shuffling her person to person since I have no idea where I'll be going. In either case, my brother or I can take care of her though. My parents didn't want me to get a pet they know little about so I showed them what I learned so they understand too. I didn't want for it to sound like what you all are implying about how I was able to get approval.


----------



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

Let us look at it this way:

Do you have the means to care for the hedgehog i.e. vet costs, food, heating set-up, cage set-up, emergency costs, etc.? Does your brother know how to care for one? Is he equipped with the knowledge necessary to care for one? You do realize that to bond with a hedgehog NEEDS TIME and patience and if you are leaving for college in just a few short months then it would mean putting STRESS on your pet because he/she is going to be left with an entirely new caretaker? Also, how can you bond with your hedgie if you are going to lack the time? So essentially it is not you who is going to own him/her but rather someone else? What are your parents' view on this? Do they completely agree with your plans or are they just giving in because you WANT one and are pestering them that you WANT one because one of your family members has rats and guinea pigs?

These are just my two cents in the matter.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

I feel like this thread has gotten off track and has gotten past the point of being helpful. Also, the op hasn't been on since the day this was posted.


----------



## Clarinetstar (Aug 21, 2015)

Okay, I have the set up and food costs prepared. In any case of emergency, my family does have the funds to take her to a vet and we do know where a vet is to take care of her. I have already told my brother everything I know and, as I said, given I have to leave home for college. I do not know where I am going to college and there is a probable chance I will live at home so my brother is a backup plan if I get accepted into the one place that would not allow me to live at home. I do not pest my parents, I asked them once and presented information with costs and essentials. You guys are just assuming I have not put any thought into this when I have spent several months reading into hedgehogs before even asking for one. I am using my own money to pay for all the supplies and my pet, but my parents have assured me they will help if any problems arise.


----------

